# Your surrogacy stories



## Mattyw (Mar 10, 2013)

I would be very interested to hear from other IP's who have found a traditional surrogate and to hear your personal journeys! 
Where did u find your surrogate?
Has anybody found a surrogate on here? 
How was the journey etc?
Costs of traditional surrogacy?
As me and my partner (gay) are new too this I'm very intrigued to hear from people in similar situations!

Thanks


----------

